# مهندس ميكانيكا بقى مهندس صحية !!!



## seal team (30 يناير 2015)

انا اسمى احمد خريج ميكانيكا (الهندسة الصناعية بالتحديد ) 

اتعرض علي عن طريق واحد معرفة شغل صحية (مكتب مقاولات متخصص بس فى شبكات المايه ) هو مش مجالى اوي بالذات انا بنزل مهندس تنفيذ فى الموقع (يعنى يعتبر مدنى )

انا عارف ان فى جزء ميكانيكى فى شغل صحية بس لغاية دلوقت معرفيش هو ايه !!!!!(ممكن حد يقولى ؟  )

هل لو دوست فى الموضوع ده مع العلم ان هفضل تنفيذ -مهندس موقع- هيبقى لي مستقبل حلو فيه ؟ ولا كونى خريج ميكانيكا هيقف حائل فى الموضوع ده ؟


وايه المجالات فى صحية اللى لو حسنت نفسى فيها (بجانب شغل التنفيذ ) تحسن من مكانتى و تعلى ال cv بتاعى 


شكرا مقدما وهيفرق معاى جدا جدا التوضيح ))


----------



## seal team (31 يناير 2015)

يا بشمهندسين :80:


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 يناير 2015)

ليست نصائح اسوقها لك
ولكنه واقع - اعيشه وامارسه - لن اذكر لك الجدود - كانوا يمارسون الفلك والطب والكيمياء - وبرعوا فى ذلك - وتركوا لنا امهات الكتب - هذا المثل الحقيقى - بات لا يقنع احد - ولكنى مازلت اذكر الهدف من التعليم الجامعى - وهو ان تتعلم كيف تفكر - وكيف يؤتى تفكيرك ثماره بحل المشكله - كانوا يقولون لنا ذلك - وتكملة القول - الصقل والخبرات اثناء ممارستك مجالات العمل المتعدده 
فى النهايه ..
لاتوجد حدود فاصله فى العلوم -


----------

